# Finally changed back to a adjustable carburetor.....



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Couple of years back i wanted to get my beast of a machine (30", 10HP, Tecumseh engine) back up and running so i had to go with a non-adjustable carburetor that was readily available on hand. I lived with it for a couple of seasons, but hated when you throttle down it back fires out the muffler. Seeing that it won't damage the machine i figured live with it for a while, but enough was enough i couldn't go another season without doing it proper.

So decided to finally change it out to an adjustable carburetor yesterday and couldn't be happier, runs the way it was intended no back fire at all. 

Now we just need a good, deep snow to give her a good run.....


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

where did u buy yours, fleabay, amazon, if so was is it those cheap(less ecpensive) china clone carbs.
if yes how was build quality, was carb bowl steel or aluminum


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Bought it from a gentleman up north that i have known for years, i tend to like dealing with people i know as i can drop by for a few minutes and chat over a drink...lol. Paul repairs small engines and normally has adjustable carbs on hand, at the time however he only had a non adjustable version and i wanted to get up and running right away.

This time round Paul had adjustable carbs on hand so it was an easy pickup. Amazon is pretty good too but it would still take upwards to a week for delivery....so unless the price difference is large enough i go old school.

The non-adjustable carb had a aluminium bowl, with no adjustments however it didn't quite work out for me. I hear stories both positive and negative on the non-adjustable version, most cases they work fairly well while some other cases it is hit and miss. Some of the internal porting is quite small so only takes a little issue to keep it from working properly. The biggest issue i hear from the non-adjustable version is back firing out the muffler, I understand it doesn't cause any issues other than perhaps scaring the Mrs' when she is around hahaha. 

With the new adjustable carb i didn't even need to do any adjustments, just put it on and worked flawlessly. Too bad was going to put Jonboy73 and his famous how to video to work for me!! Cheers Ballroomblitz.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I've bought 2 Chinese carbs off eBay this year for Tecumsehs. One for a H80 on my log splitter and another for one of my H60 powered blowers. Neither OEM carb was available any more and no aftermarket carbs matched correctly either. So I just hunted around until I found the closest I could and focused on the features I wanted most like the 90º fuel inlet and adjustable jet in the bottom of the bowl. When they arrived, I had to reuse the throttle and choke shafts from the old carbs to get them configured correctly. Both engines started and ran without any adjustments. The old shafts fit snugly on the new bores without and issues. So now my log splitter has a cold weather primer on it as an added bonus! Works great on those frosty fall mornings.

Both mine have aluminum bowls, just like the originals. One has a drain and one doesn't build quality looks pretty darn good.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> I've bought 2 Chinese carbs off eBay this year for Tecumsehs. One for a H80 on my log splitter and another for one of my H60 powered blowers. Neither OEM carb was available any more and no aftermarket carbs matched correctly either. So I just hunted around until I found the closest I could and focused on the features I wanted most like the 90º fuel inlet and adjustable jet in the bottom of the bowl. When they arrived, I had to reuse the throttle and choke shafts from the old carbs to get them configured correctly. Both engines started and ran without any adjustments. The old shafts fit snugly on the new bores without and issues. So now my log splitter has a cold weather primer on it as an added bonus! Works great on those frosty fall mornings.
> 
> Both mine have aluminum bowls, just like the originals. One has a drain and one doesn't build quality looks pretty darn good.


any links to those


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> any links to those


The H80 carb is close, the US seller hasn't relisted in a little while, so I can't do a direct link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-for-Tecumseh-632334A-632334-HM70-HM80-HMSK80-HMSK90-Adjustable-Carb/262791938723?hash=item3d2f9ec2a3:g:j3kAAOSw3uBZuePn

This H60.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-W-Gasket-for-Tecumseh-631827-632615-632589-632208-H30-H35-H60/272880353641?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I keep a little stash of those carbs on hand, A few for the 5hp Tec engines and right now I have 2 for the 8-10hp, Both have a place to go but there if needed and my stuff can wait.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I keep a little stash of those carbs on hand, A few for the 5hp Tec engines and right now I have 2 for the 8-10hp, Both have a place to go but there if needed and my stuff can wait.


I thought the carbs for 8 hp and 9 hp L head 318cc are not the same as the 10 hp and 11 hp 358cc motors
I have 1 carb thats adjustable that came off my 358cc 11 hp L head did not think that was a bolt on for the 318cc 8 hp


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i wish someone would make and adjustable carb for ohsk130 tech


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

1132le said:


> I thought the carbs for 8 hp and 9 hp L head 318cc are not the same as the 10 hp and 11 hp 358cc motors
> I have 1 carb thats adjustable that came off my 358cc 11 hp L head did not think that was a bolt on for the 318cc 8 hp


Have old oem from a 8 and a 10 hp and both are the same though adjustable but bore is the same on both.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey there guys,

Was playing around with setting things up for the winter, set the idle speed to 2250 RPM & running speed of 3,200 RPM. 

I previously used 3,600 for the running but feel it runs better at the settings I dialed in above. Once I get snow I can run it and see if things feel good, change things up a bit if I think it warrants it.

Johnboy73 always does it by ear so that doesn't help there, what you guys think?

Cheers....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ballroomblitz said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Was playing around with setting things up for the winter, set the idle speed to 2250 RPM & running speed of 3,200 RPM.
> 
> ...


Mine is set 3725 rpm and have the abilty to goose itto 3800 for eod if i want
Mine was way low guessing 2900 didnt throw for beans
I turned it up by ear sound like it was screaming i went and got a tach it was 3250 or there abouts
stock says 3600 plus or minus 150

from 2900 to 3250 rpm it threw so much better from 3250 to 3725 rpm it turned into a star
I also had the impeller kit on for 3250 pm and 3725 rpm
I flushed the motor with seafoam and changed the oil twice 5/30 full synthetic
the lil 318cc with the impeller kit will out throw most blowers of any size that dont have it save for the very best blowers
all set up iam into it for $225 including cost of the machine
imo 3600 is the lowest rpm to run the L heads at with proper oil and care
I was at 3800 rpm i lowered it to 3725


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Ballroomblitz said:


> Hey there guys, Was playing around with setting things up for the winter, set the idle speed to 2250 RPM & running speed of 3,200 RPM.
> I previously used 3,600 for the running but feel it runs better at the settings I dialed in above. Once I get snow I can run it and see if things feel good, change things up a bit if I think it warrants it.
> Johnboy73 always does it by ear so that doesn't help there, what you guys think?.


Lots of folks think throwing distance is a benchmark for judging the quality of their machine so they crank up the RPM to shoot 45' for the 15' wide driveway.:grin:
Fact is old school engines were usually governed from between 3200-3450RPM on equipment with the high 3600 used exclusively for generators. You might be a little bit low on the R's at 3200.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ballroomblitz said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Was playing around with setting things up for the winter, set the idle speed to 2250 RPM & running speed of 3,200 RPM.
> 
> ...


Exceeding 3600 on a Tecumseh L-head is ill advised (_unless you want to see the engine's insides without removing the sump cover_). 

I recommend shooting for 3500 on a warm engine to allow for any overshoot when it's coming off of load. Also, make sure the Carb is dialed-in before making final RPM adjustments.

I install hardline tachometers / hour-meter on all of my machines.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Lots of folks think throwing distance is a benchmark for judging the quality of their machine so they crank up the RPM to shoot 45' for the 15' wide driveway.:grin:
> Fact is old school engines were usually governed from between 3200-3450RPM on equipment with the high 3600 used exclusively for generators. You might be a little bit low on the R's at 3200.


Fact is old school L head top gov speeds are listed as 3450 to 3750
3200 is a joke might as well shovel
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/ServiceEnginesandAccessories.pdf
Old school 2005 ohsk130 on the 1332 le says [email protected] right on the model tag 924128
What should a snowblower be judged on? if it holds its tire pressure?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jtclays said:


> If you want to take advantage of the torque of the L-head Tec,get a bigger crank sheave and corresponding belt. If you want to test the metallurgical limits of the L-head Tec, keep running it over 3600 RPM and you'll find it:grin:


The myth about blowing up L heads is just that a myth
99% have never put a tach on the motor and havent a clue what it runs
They blow up if they run low on oil and not taken care of no matter what rpm they are turning
Ive never run a Lhead less then 3600 rpm only had 1 blow up as the gov broke and tached to clouds
Iam waiting for 1 to blow up and waitingggggggggggg:wink2:


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Ran the machine yesterday and decided to adjust the RPM's a bit higher. Machine is now set for 3,400 RPM right now, smooth all the way through the throttle range with no backfiring on shutdown. Since the motor is rated at 3,600 RPM i'll set to between 3,500 and 3,600 this weekend when i have a bit of time.


----------

